# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  سؤال عن المنهجية في قراءة كتب التفسير

## الشريف عبدالله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
ماهي افضل طريقة لفهم وضبط كتب التفسير
والخروج باكبر فائدة 
علما باني اقرا واخرج بقليل الفائدة 
فما هي نصيحتكم 
وشكرا

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله

الطريقة الأولى:

المرحلة الأولى: بعد حفظ الكتاب أو السورة التي تريد قراءة تفسيرها ولا تقرأ تفسير ما لا تحفظه
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نزهة القلوب لابن عزيز السجستاني في مفردات القرآن وغريبه
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثم توفيق الرحمن لدروس القرآن للشيخ: فيصل المبارك مختصر جيد
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثم تفسير السعدي

وبذلك تكون قد وضعت لك قاعدة تربط بها ما ستحصله من معلومات

المرحلة الثانية:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تلخيص تفسير ابن كثير لخصه بنفسك ولا تعتمد على اختصارات غيرك فإنه _أي تلخيصك له_ كثير الفائدة والثمرة
فإن عجزت _ولا يتأتى العلم إلا بالمعاناة_ فاقرأ أحد مختصراته

المرحلة الثالثة:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أبحر في كتب التفسير أيها شئت وهي أنواع منها ما يغلب عليه التفسير بالمأثور كالطبري ومنها التفسير بالرأي كالرازي وابن عطية ومنها الأحكام الفقهية كالقرطبي ومنها الإعراب والبلاغة وعلوم العربية كأبي حيان



طريقة أخرى هي في نظري أفضل لكن لا تناسب جميع الطلبة
المرحلة الأولى:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حفظ صحيفة علي ابن أبي طلحة عن ابن عباس
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حفظ تفسير عبد الرزاق
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  جمع التفسير بالمأثور من مظانه ثم حفظه

وهذه طريقة صعبة لكن مثمرة
ولا يعني ذلك أن لا ينظر في تلك الكتب التي ذكرت في الطريقة الأولى

وينبغي أن تعلم أن فهم القرآن لا يتوقف على كتب التفسير فقط بل يشمل باقي علوم القرآن كقواعد التفسير والقراآت وغيرها

فإذا أردت التخصص والتمكن في هذا العلم وتبلغ فيه الغاية فاسلك طريقة سلكها ابن تيمية والشنقيطي والمغامسي فيما قيل عنه وهي:

أن تمسك آية آية فتطالع عليها جميع التفاسير وجميع ما قيل فيها
وأفضل أن تجمع المأثور عن الصحابة والتابعين وتابعيهم في دفاتر وباقي كلام المفسرين تكتفي بالإحالة إلى مصدره بعد فهمه بحيث يكون قريب المنال منك 
فيتكون هذه الدفاتر مرجع لك في هذا العلم 
والله الموفق والمعين
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....696#post195696
للاستزادة:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=98434
http://www.tafsir.net/vb/showthread.php?t=1477

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

إضافة إلى ما ذكر الحبيب القريب البعيد أمجد ؛ أنصحك باستماع شريط : كيف يبني طالب العلم مكتبته ، وشريط : المنهجية في قراءة الكتب .. وكلاهما للشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير .

----------

